# I'm getting stoked for Breck



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How about fresh powder on a bluebird day?








Yes that happens in Colorado all the time. In fact if it's pukin' at the resort it doesn't mean you're going to get fresh pow. You need to ferret out the stashes that stay untracked. So first choice is fresh pow on a bluebird day. Second choice storm riding. Third corn harvest. Packed powder = crap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

neither. fresh powder on a clear day. however, if i had to choose between the above two, i'll take fresh pow over packed powder any day of the week, regardless of the rest of the weather conditions.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I personally love it when it snows so hard that even the gapers can't keep up with it :laugh: I'd prefer it just snow like a biotch all day long so that when you come back the next day, it's still nice and fresh  You'll definitely have to do a little scoping at Breck, I've seen runs get opened with 12"+ pow on them and it all get burned off in 10 minutes, I shit you not. This will be especially true now that spring break is in full swing.

But If I have too haha, sun and snow are good


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Fresh powder on a snowy day way better than packet powder.

Good luck on your trip, hope you get some freshies


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going up to Breck next week for spring break all week. My friends got a condo up there so its gonna be sweet. I'm hoping for some good powder but since its colorado you never know lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to breck next week to, friends got a condo. lol. you wouldn't happen to be in a group of 20 coming out of MU?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

i think this thread has pretty much sealed my plan of not even venturing anywhere near summit county for the next week or two.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> i think this thread has pretty much sealed my plan of not even venturing anywhere near summit county for the next week or two.


No, but I am coming from St. Louis. We're driving though which does kind of suck. We're leaving on Sunday night and gettting there around Monday afternoon. I'm assuming you're coming from KC?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> I am going to breck next week to, friends got a condo. lol. you wouldn't happen to be in a group of 20 coming out of MU?


No, just the GF and I, but we are heading from St. Louis and staying in downtown Breck. I'm assuming you're coming from KC?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> i think this thread has pretty much sealed my plan of not even venturing anywhere near summit county for the next week or two.


b_to_the_c, I go there every Wednesday and usually don't have to fight any crowds, longest wait at any lift is less than five minutes. Today was a nightmare. Imagine if you combined Christmas, New Years, and Pres day all into one day. That is how crowded it was. I'm hoping next week will be better. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

it's my dream to be able to go to any mountain around here every wednesday, but alas, i'm stuck going on the weekends. i'm thinking next week will be much better if you can go during the week. we're just right in the middle of spring break time right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> b_to_the_c, I go there every Wednesday and usually don't have to fight any crowds, longest wait at any lift is less than five minutes. Today was a nightmare. Imagine if you combined Christmas, New Years, and Pres day all into one day. That is how crowded it was. I'm hoping next week will be better. :dunno:


i know it's university of missouri Spring break next week, but their SB is always a week or two after the majority of schools, and each SB everywhere we've gone we here how crazy that place was the week before we where there. Always felt like we were late to the party, but this time in works in our favor. now if we can just scare you locals away to :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh you'll have a good time. It's a shit show up there right now without a doubt. Just don't check your common sense at the door like most. I'll be in the backcountry...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Oh you'll have a good time. It's a shit show up there right now without a doubt. Just don't check your common sense at the door like most. I'll be in the backcountry...


yes, i'm pumped. 3rd trip this year to CO. getting 20+ days this season and living in KC isn't too bad for a flatlander 

my goals are to keep practicing my board slides, specially over kinks, and doing frontsides. Also, finally make it up the t-bar lift, which i've never used one in all my years of boarding, lol. Just need to find the blacks that are boarder friendly and not full of speed bumps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> i know it's university of missouri Spring break next week, but their SB is always a week or two after the majority of schools, and each SB everywhere we've gone we here how crazy that place was the week before we where there. Always felt like we were late to the party, but this time in works in our favor. now if we can just scare you locals away to :laugh:


You'll never scare a local away :cheeky4: 

It was also Summit County Public Schools spring break. I think it is mandatory if you live there to spend each day, all day on the mountain during spring break.


----------

